# A fine ICE car, on the brink of being orphaned...



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I reserved the Tesla in 2016. In 2017, I ordered a Porsche Macan - an indulgence, first new car I'd bought of any significance since a '91 Miata. It's a wonderful car.

But I had a nagging feeling that once the Model 3 arrived, I might stop driving the Macan. A few weeks into Model 3 ownership, that has been the result. I share the Tesla with my wife, but we're retired - both cars are usually available to me. The new car excitement will wear off, but I fear the situation will not change with respect to the poor, neglected Macan. It happens to have a full tank of gas right now, but a day will come when choosing to drive it will mean - gulp - visiting a gas station.

I can't be the only person who has nearly orphaned a nice ICE car by getting a Tesla. I've already found myself thinking of selling the Macan and getting a used S.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ADK46 said:


> I've already found myself thinking of selling the Macan and getting a used S.


As Elon would say:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938816780444745728


----------



## COM3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Drove my first ICE car in about a week (my wife's 2018 Audi Q7). Before the Tesla, it felt great. Quick and good handling (for an SUV). This weekend, after driving my car for a week, it felt...terrible. When I let off the gas, and the car didn't slow down by itself, it felt out of control. I missed autopilot on the highway. The stereo wasn't as good as I remembered it (it's still pretty good, but not Model 3 good). It's a little sad, but it's not my car, and she loves it, and that's all that matters. 

Good luck with your upcoming Porsche sale.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

I have one of each..... a full gas car (a "somewhat" modified Subaru Forester XT).....an EREV (my Chevy Volt which is still my daily driver until my son goes off to college (2 yrs from now) and he will inherit it).....and of course my beautiful silent assassin.....the Tesla P3D........I have to be careful because after driving the Tesla.....everything else feels slow (and the Forester is turbocharged and I never thought that it felt slow before either...but all things are relative I guess)......that being said....I have a full catback exhaust on my Forester XT and still enjoy driving it and paddle "down-shifting" in it......sounds great!!


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

We had a loaner 2018 Macan for a week and it was an enjoyable ride. Over the weekend, we looked at the 2019 Cayenne. However, it is hard for me to get excited over any new ICE vehicles. My Model X is not perfect, but I am happy to be driving it. The only way I'd leave Tesla is if my finances changed.

I do have an old Honda. I'm not sure we could be an all-electric family.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Does Tesla provide Macan's as loaner cars? Going from the Macan to the Tesla 3 is going from about a hundred buttons to hardly any.

I've always liked having different vehicles for different purposes - we have nine in all. I'll be moving gravel this week with the '78 Unimog.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah, once you drive electric it's hard to go back. It's like this...










VS. this...


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

This is what a Mercedes SLK looks like after you get a Model 3. Hasn't seen daylight since July...


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Audi S5 cabrio. Compared to LR RWD Model 3, the S5 handles better, is almost as fast 0-60, is way quicker above that, great throttle response for ICE, and you can enjoy the top down. I just don't want to drive it when I can take the 3. Wife still likes the S5, but she still hasn't driven a Tesla yet.


----------

